# Is my pricing reasonable?



## steveyi0607 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi all, I just started my part time photography business. I tried to get some ideas on pricing from other photographers on the web. But the more sites I visited and read, more it seems difficult to make my mind on pricing! So I am asking for your help please!!!
I live in northern Virginia and it seems that the market here is quite saturated(just my opinion). I asked around what my friends paid for their childrens' senior photos. Mostly they paid $300 for a set of various sizes of printed photos. So I want to keep my prices in about the same range. My original thought was to sell them the jpeg files instead of prints because in Viriginia, if you hand over any kind of "tangible" product to your customer, you have to charge sales tax. But if you upload the files and let your customers download them, you don't have to charge tax (so far it seems that way). But now I registered a corporation and decided to charge sales tax for photos whether files or prints following a local pro's advice. So please take a look at my pricing below and give me some advice - any advice will count! 
Also here is my website. photos
Please feel free to give your comments too! I'd appreciate it very much!!  Thank you. 

-Prices below don't include tax
-jpg files are not edited


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2017)

The dollar values seem reasonable, but you're leaving a huge amount of money on the table selling only digital files, and never, ever, EVER sell a file that isn't absolutely the best it can be.  The LAST thing you want is Ma Kettle thinking she knows Photoshop and making a hash of your work; her friends see that and say, "Wow... I'm not hiring him, those are horrible!".


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 24, 2017)

$300 for two hours of shooting sports? does that mean of somebody's kid or of a team? You might need to have a range of pricing. Try American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA. Or look at Sports Photography and Photojournalism for Professional Photographers and Photography | SportsShooter.com if you plan to do sports. I haven't been doing sports lately or keeping up with Sportsshooter but usually in their forum there are posts related to doing team sports, team pictures, etc. I learned a lot thru their site and still do from ASMP; they've been having monthly webinars and you don't have to be a member to participate (usually you can access it later if you can't watch it live).

You mentioned state tax, and if you haven't already you might want to try the Secretary of State page/website for your state.

Taking a look at your sports section of the gallery, you need to straighten your photos - that's basic - looks like you need more practice at holding the camera straight during action. You seem to be capturing some good moments, just keep an eye on framing that you don't cut off someone or barely get them in the frame (most I saw look like you did that, just keep that in the back of your mind). Notice backgrounds when setting up for shots, many are good and others you need to think about what's over there and how that will look when you start shooting - then adjust your vantage point as needed.

The photos that are posed seem better, maybe because of having more control of the subjects than during action. With the family shots, I'd suggest thinking more about the backgrounds - notice lamps and whatnot, and outdoors think about where you want the people to be before they start interacting so you don't get part of some car in the background or an orange (somewhat noticeable) roof amongst otherwise nice woodsy scenery when you're capturing some great moments. You seem to be seeing those well and getting some great interactions.

I see some inconsistency which to me usually means the photographer is still developing skills. Some of what I saw is really nice and others to me don't quite look like what could be given to clients (yet) but I think it's a matter of continuing to work on bringing up your skill level more consistently to be competitive.


----------



## Designer (Apr 25, 2017)

steveyi0607 said:


> So please take a look at my pricing below and give me some advice - any advice will count!


First; never structure your business to avoid collecting sales tax.  The residents of that state have authorized their representatives to charge the tax, and collecting it takes very little of your time.  Fair is fair.

You're practically giving your work away.  By selling JPEG files, you're trusting that the purchaser will always present your work in the best light and always be fair with you.  They won't.  By allowing customers to have the files and do whatever, and print however many, means you have only been paid to take the photos, and nothing more.

Speaking of being paid, I think you're at the low end of the pricing table.  I think your photography is at or above par, and there are many photographers who are not as skilled charging at least as much if not more.  If you are spending any time at all on editing, your hourly equivalent is very low. 

On your website; by posting full-size photographs (or so it seems to me) you are giving your work out to whoever wants to download it.  Make your sample photographs into smaller files so that customers will have an incentive to actually pay you for the full-size file (printed or not).  And they will load faster.

Speaking of printing; I don't advise you to start your own printing division, but you can send the files to a print lab after the folks have paid you.  Printing is a money-maker in case you didn't know.  Customers who want 6 large and 10 or more smaller prints know they have to pay something, so why not be the one who collects?  Figure your price based on the print lab's prices, add in your markup (usually a percentage, less for larger orders), and include shipping and tax.

Good luck!


----------



## steveyi0607 (Apr 25, 2017)

tirediron said:


> The dollar values seem reasonable, but you're leaving a huge amount of money on the table selling only digital files, and never, ever, EVER sell a file that isn't absolutely the best it can be.  The LAST thing you want is Ma Kettle thinking she knows Photoshop and making a hash of your work; her friends see that and say, "Wow... I'm not hiring him, those are horrible!".


Never came to my mind. Thank you for the alert!
So you are not the first one to me who suggest selling prints, I will definitely move that way. Another question is for portraits/headshots, do you basically provide 8*10 size for the price($100) or smaller size?


----------



## steveyi0607 (Apr 25, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> $300 for two hours of shooting sports? does that mean of somebody's kid or of a team? You might need to have a range of pricing. Try American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA. Or look at Sports Photography and Photojournalism for Professional Photographers and Photography | SportsShooter.com if you plan to do sports. I haven't been doing sports lately or keeping up with Sportsshooter but usually in their forum there are posts related to doing team sports, team pictures, etc. I learned a lot thru their site and still do from ASMP; they've been having monthly webinars and you don't have to be a member to participate (usually you can access it later if you can't watch it live).
> 
> You mentioned state tax, and if you haven't already you might want to try the Secretary of State page/website for your state.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your feedback. 
Mostly my clients will be high school sport player(s) and little league/travel youth teams - maybe individual or maybe a team. For example, a baseball game will last roughly two hours.
I will read and study at the websites you referred.
I thought I was holding my camera upright but from now on, I should be more careful. About inconsistency, I agree with you as that is what I feel about my photos too. Absolutely, I will need more practice   I really appreciate your time to look at my website and giving me precious feedback!


----------



## steveyi0607 (Apr 25, 2017)

_Speaking of being paid, I think you're at the low end of the pricing table.  I think your photography is at or above par, and there are many photographers who are not as skilled charging at least as much if not more.  If you are spending any time at all on editing, your hourly equivalent is very low._

This is quite encouraging  Basically, I am trying to charge a bit lower than usual price (how hard it is to make right judgement!) in my market as I am just starting. I will definitely see the response of my clients and consider changing my prices for next year or so.

_On your website; by posting full-size photographs (or so it seems to me) you are giving your work out to whoever wants to download it.  Make your sample photographs into smaller files so that customers will have an incentive to actually pay you for the full-size file (printed or not).  And they will load faster._

Frankly, I was never aware. Thank you for the alert!

_Speaking of printing; I don't advise you to start your own printing division, but you can send the files to a print lab after the folks have paid you.  Printing is a money-maker in case you didn't know.  Customers who want 6 large and 10 or more smaller prints know they have to pay something, so why not be the one who collects?  Figure your price based on the print lab's prices, add in your markup (usually a percentage, less for larger orders), and include shipping and tax._

Of course, I will definitely have to use pro labs. I will look them up but if you could, would you recommend any good ones?
I really appreciate your time and advice!!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 25, 2017)

steveyi0607 said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > $300 for two hours of shooting sports? does that mean of somebody's kid or of a team? You might need to have a range of pricing. Try American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA. Or look at Sports Photography and Photojournalism for Professional Photographers and Photography | SportsShooter.com if you plan to do sports. I haven't been doing sports lately or keeping up with Sportsshooter but usually in their forum there are posts related to doing team sports, team pictures, etc. I learned a lot thru their site and still do from ASMP; they've been having monthly webinars and you don't have to be a member to participate (usually you can access it later if you can't watch it live).
> ...



Your are probably not going to get much from this sports venture set up that way.  If you want to shoot and sell sports shots you go to events, lots of events, and shoot the event.  Every player, both teams, all the action.  You post them on line on your website and parents find their kids and buy prints from you.  Usually they are set up by team and date.  Watermark your photos heavily while still allowing the kid(s) to be seen.  

Once you start to get above little league, small high school sports your opportunities will be extremely limited.  Most colleges, even small schools have their own staff photographer(s) that do the job as well as school paper photographers that shoot the events.  There will generally be some sort of new outlet that shoots at least a bit of the game as well as the freelancers that submit to publications, big and small.  

Team shoots are a different story, however most team shoots you would be looking at probably wouldn't pay that kind of money.  Most colleges, and all professional teams have their own photographers, some at the school, some hired, that do their shoots as well as a lot of other work for the school.  

Most high school teams have school photographers that shoot the team, yearbook, school newspaper etc.  That leaves little league.  With little league if it is a big enough league, then the league will generally have a photographer they use.  That leaves the play for fun little leagues and I doubt that most coaches or parents would pay that much for team photos.


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2017)

steveyi0607 said:


> I thought I was holding my camera upright but from now on, I should be more careful.


Try as I might, (and I am very good at seeing "level" and "plumb") I don't always get it right "in the camera", and that is the first thing I check when I've got my photos uploaded onto my computer.  I just figure on straightening every shot that I intend to keep.  

As you gain practice, you will get more of your shots straight, but don't stress about it, and just plan on straightening them on your computer. 

Do this before you show anyone the shots.  

Straighten, crop, and white balance at the very minimum.


----------

